# What happened to Zorro?



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

I don't get on this forum much and I remember Zorro as a Mexico-booster, especially Veracruz. Lately, that seems to have changed into a mission warning about very specific details of living in Mexico. So what happened? Did I miss the inflection point?


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

xolo said:


> I don't get on this forum much and I remember Zorro as a Mexico-booster, especially Veracruz. Lately, that seems to have changed into a mission warning about very specific details of living in Mexico. So what happened? Did I miss the inflection point?


Beats me, but as you're aware, he recently achieved the status of _Banned_, the how and why being something best left to the mods. Zorro was sort of an acquired taste.... one with limited appeal.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I heard he went back to the USA to join Trump’s re-election committee ...lol


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

Zorro kept it lively.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Stevenjb said:


> Zorro kept it lively.



You could put it that way. On the other hand, he gave me and TG (your friendly Mexico Forum mods) a lot of tsuris.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

But seriously, for curious minds: Go to the "more Trump" 3 page thread and look at the first post by Zorro. The answer lies beneath his name.


----------



## AstonsPapa (Oct 22, 2013)

*hmmm...*



xolo said:


> I don't get on this forum much and I remember Zorro as a Mexico-booster, especially Veracruz. Lately, that seems to have changed into a mission warning about very specific details of living in Mexico. So what happened? Did I miss the inflection point?


Perhaps Karma if you're in to that sort of thing...


----------

